# Please help me with my class project! =)



## mustardgirl (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi everyone!  I hope I am putting this in the correct spot, I swear I'm not a bot or something but it's been a while since I posted on these forums =)  Anyway, I'm doing a class project relating to fashion/shopping and I really need help with this survey that I made.

*If you are a woman, please fill out this survey for me*! http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/9HS8GTP

  	It will only take a few minutes of your time, a great way to procrastinate lol =) No registering or personal information asked at all.

  	(apologies to guys on this but I am doing my project relating to female shoppers only =))

  	Thanks in advance! (p.s. feel free to move this thread if it's in the wrong spot - thank you)


----------



## funkychik02 (Feb 14, 2011)

Sure, I'll fill it out. Good luck with your project!


----------



## adruci (Apr 5, 2011)

do you still need people to fill this out?


----------



## CheshireSmile (Apr 6, 2011)

I am willing if you need more people as well


----------

